
AMD Slumps in Premarket Trading on Barclays Downgrade - nodesocket
https://www.thestreet.com/story/14232143/1/amd-slumps-in-premarket-trading-on-barclays-downgrade.html
======
NicoJuicy
Lol, Barclays is just looking for a quick buck. AMD is growing and i'm
Holding.

But i understand the sentiment, it has gone up. But it's the first time in
more than 13 years they can compete with Intell and their shares are still way
below what is coming :)

